# It it me, or is Steam *aaaargggh*



## paolo (Mar 21, 2015)

Let's just start at the beginning. I have one game.

Now let's count the fucking menus I have to work out:

Store: 6 Items, Library 7 Items, Store 5 Items.

I don't know which of those 30 odd relates to starting my game. 30 fucking menu items.


----------



## paolo (Mar 21, 2015)

Oh good. There's another load of menus. Another 40 choices.

Yeah, I *will* start my game. I'll find it. The one sodding game I've bought. Why is it so hard? *angry*


----------



## paolo (Mar 21, 2015)

I just tried "For You"

You'd think that might, well, be something to do with, hey, me!

"For You" is another blank screen. Games most played by my friends? Eh? Or wanted or recommended. There isn't anything in any of those screens. Why are they "For Me" ?


----------



## paolo (Mar 21, 2015)

More annoyed: Featured Items: Absolutely no game(s) I've bought.

Where's my game?


----------



## Cid (Mar 21, 2015)

Er... Open steam, go to the library.


----------



## Cid (Mar 21, 2015)

You see the menu with large font and 4 dropdowns at the top paolo ? Store, Library, community, <your name>. Store is where you buy things. Library is where you find things you've bought. Community and <your name> can be ignored. As can everything else (unless you need to change settings etc in which case look to the smaller menu bar at the top, 'steam'). Click library to see what you have bought. It will be easy to find your game within 'library' as you only have one game. Should you end up buying the entire back catalogue of <insert developer/publisher> in a random steam sale you can filter by recent etc. Clicking on store will bring up various sub options (this is what happened when you wandered off correct path and came across 'featured items' and 'for you'). This helps valve take your money, which may happen. For now all you need to know is to click 'library'.


----------



## paolo (Mar 21, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 22, 2015)

You can also create desktop/start menu shortcuts to games, though I'm not sure how you do it after install, probably right click on it in the library and there'll be an option.
Occasionally it'll still open stream though, usually when I've played, quit to desktop then started playing again later.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 22, 2015)

I properly hate Steam and I thought I was alone in that. It's just awful. Awful, clunky UI, but most of all, it keeps asking me to sign in AND to enter a code they email me. Same computer, same IP, all the time. Plus even after that, it says 'can you confirm this is your email address?' at the top, and if I click yes, it asks me to do it AGAIN, but if I ignore it, nothing happens! Infuriating!


----------



## JimW (Mar 22, 2015)

Bought one of the old Far Crys in a sale which uses Uplay, ubisoft's steam clone thing, so when I click the desktop shortcut it opens steam which opens Uplay then after some fucking about finally starts the game. Horrible.


----------



## dweller (Mar 22, 2015)

My gripe with steam is that you can't sort the games in your library. All you can do is choose favourites or order by recently played.
I'd like to show them by recently installed or put them into my own categories.


----------



## Sunray (Mar 24, 2015)

dweller said:


> My gripe with steam is that you can't sort the games in your library. All you can do is choose favourites or order by recently played.
> I'd like to show them by recently installed or put them into my own categories.



Not quite true these days, its got the instant search too , which in light of not having much else to order your games, is still decent.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 25, 2015)

Something screwy going on at the moment with their account pages:

Is something wrong with Steam? (Warning: Security Issues) [Don't post usernames]

Something to be aware of if you have any money in your Steam wallet.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 25, 2015)

JimW said:


> Bought one of the old Far Crys in a sale which uses Uplay, ubisoft's steam clone thing, so when I click the desktop shortcut it opens steam which opens Uplay then after some fucking about finally starts the game. Horrible.


Uplay is a pain in the arse


----------



## JimW (Dec 25, 2015)

The39thStep said:


> Uplay is a pain in the arse


Yes, so much so I bailed on that game without finishing which is rare for a tight arse like me even if it was in a sale.
Nephew was having trouble with Steam this afty trying to spend his Christmas cash, hope he didn't lose any personal data.


----------



## Epona (Dec 27, 2015)

dweller said:


> My gripe with steam is that you can't sort the games in your library. All you can do is choose favourites or order by recently played.
> I'd like to show them by recently installed or put them into my own categories.



You can now put games into your own categories btw.  I have the few games I play regularly in one category which appears at the top of the list and just minimise the rest of my library.


----------

